# ECA and Yohimbine



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Just had a week off from ECA but considering running the ECA stack with the addition of yohimbine in the final 2 weeks of my cutting cycle, also running 500mg of Test E. Would keep the dose of ECA the same (using chesteze) and introduce 5mg of yohimbine with each dose. Have been taking it 3x a day.

Found an interesting artical that outlines it all pretty well http://thinksteroids.com/articles/ephedrine-caffeine-aspirin-yohimbine/

Just wondered if anyone had tried this before and if so how did they respond to it?

Going to pick up a HR monitor to keep an eye of that, but for the last 2 weeks cant imagine it would be too bad.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I did it once.

Went 40 hours without sleeping.

Don't do it.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I only use 2 tabs yohimbine a day no need to go mad With it mate !


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

L11 said:


> I did it once.
> 
> Went 40 hours without sleeping.
> 
> Don't do it.


Bloody hell, are you quite stim sensitive? I can fall alseep 5 mins after a strong black coffee.

Tried yohimbine by itself for a couple of weeks a few weeks before the ECA and used 6 tabs a day. Didnt get much of a kick off it


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Bloody hell, are you quite stim sensitive? I can fall alseep 5 mins after a strong black coffee.
> 
> Tried yohimbine by itself for a couple of weeks a few weeks before the ECA and used 6 tabs a day. Didnt get much of a kick off it


Nah I'm messing, I have 1g of caffeine a day for fun, but that day I had ALOT, I'd been up since 5am and was on a night out and thought "F*ck i need to stay awake"... Not sure how much I took but easily 15mg of yohimbine with about 4 ECA stacks (throughout the day). Ending up going back to someones house, everyone crashed out at about 5am, I jogged 2 miles home and started my day as normal.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

L11 said:


> Nah I'm messing, I have 1g of caffeine a day for fun, but that day I had ALOT, I'd been up since 5am and was on a night out and thought "F*ck i need to stay awake"... Not sure how much I took but easily 15mg of yohimbine with about 4 ECA stacks (throughout the day). Ending up going back to someones house, everyone crashed out at about 5am, I jogged 2 miles home and started my day as normal.


Haha legend what was the crash like?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Haha legend what was the crash like?


There was actually no crash, being awake on yohimbine is WAY better than caffeine. It didn't seem like a "false" energy like caffeine, I genuinely thought I was fine. This only made me ridiculously paranoid about the come down though, I didn't even drive that day because I was scared something would happen..


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

im running it at moment and am fine, sleeping ok but my afternoon nap on no carb days isnt so good


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

smaj210 said:


> im running it at moment and am fine, sleeping ok but my afternoon nap on no carb days isnt so good


What's the fat loss like? And how you holding up with the heat I find both ECA and yohimbine make me run hot.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

fat loss is good im cycling eca and yohimbe for three weeks and clen for two. i also running test, mast and tren. results are noticable each week while im carb cycling too.

as for the heat its ok not too bad but im always hot anyways


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Just had a week off from ECA but considering running the ECA stack with the addition of yohimbine in the final 2 weeks of my cutting cycle, also running 500mg of Test E. Would keep the dose of ECA the same (using chesteze) and introduce 5mg of yohimbine with each dose. Have been taking it 3x a day.
> 
> Found an interesting artical that outlines it all pretty well http://thinksteroids.com/articles/ephedrine-caffeine-aspirin-yohimbine/
> 
> ...


There are a couple of innacuracies in that article (someone didn't do his research before writing it). Ephedrine is actually quite a poor ligand for the beta receptors. It does hit them, Beta 2 mainly from memory, however it hits the Alphas quite hard as well. Adding in Yohimbine which is a pure alpha agaonist will just mean you downregulate them faster, and so while the initial hit will be higher, it will taper off quicker.

ECA really should be used on its own, and then given a break of the same length of time, 2 weeks on , 2 weeks off.

This is not to say you cant run it, but just be aware if you get a smaller and smaller buzz over the two weeks.



smaj210 said:


> fat loss is good im cycling eca and yohimbe for three weeks and clen for two. i also running test, mast and tren. results are noticable each week while im carb cycling too.
> 
> as for the heat its ok not too bad but im always hot anyways


As above Eph hits both Alpha and Beta receptors. Clen is a pure beta so alternating with ECA means you wont get the most from either and your beta receptors will be down regulated to a certain extent continuously. However all is not lost.  If you get hold of either some ketitofen (see your source) or DiPhenHydramine HCL (the pharmacist version of Nytol - or boot equivalent - NOT the one you can get off the shelf its completely different, must be from the pharmacist) then this will keep the beta receptors at full strength and so you will get more from the Clen, and a little more from the ECA. ONLY take at night though before sleep, as they will make you drowsy, not good if you take them first thing


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> There are a couple of innacuracies in that article (someone didn't do his research before writing it). Ephedrine is actually quite a poor ligand for the beta receptors. It does hit them, Beta 2 mainly from memory, however it hits the Alphas quite hard as well. Adding in Yohimbine which is a pure alpha agaonist will just mean you downregulate them faster, and so while the initial hit will be higher, it will taper off quicker.
> 
> ECA really should be used on its own, and then given a break of the same length of time, 2 weeks on , 2 weeks off.
> 
> This is not to say you cant run it, but just be aware if you get a smaller and smaller buzz over the two weeks.


Was hoping you might comment on here 

So if the yohimbine is purely an alpha agaonist, if you had 2 weeks left to cut would adding yohimbine in to the last week of a 2 week ECA cycle help boost the effects as the down regulation occurs? Considering the effect of the ECA would taper off towards the end anyway. Or does it not work like that?

Took a 10mg dose of yohimbine and ECA this morning whilst fasted before the gym and felt bad on it, sick, cold sweats and shaky. However once I got myself together had a pretty decent work out. Although maybe should have started with 5mg as I initially planned! lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Was hoping you might comment on here
> 
> So if the yohimbine is purely an alpha agaonist, if you had 2 weeks left to cut would adding yohimbine in to the last week of a 2 week ECA cycle help boost the effects as the down regulation occurs? Considering the effect of the ECA would taper off towards the end anyway. Or does it not work like that?
> 
> Took a 10mg dose of yohimbine and ECA this morning whilst fasted before the gym and felt bad on it, sick, cold sweats and shaky. However once I got myself together had a pretty decent work out. Although maybe should have started with 5mg as I initially planned! lol


Not really mate. What will happen is that you will just downregulate faster. You may get a little lift to start with, but would taper down pretty quickly. Also you need to be careful just increasing dosages of these things. As they affect every cell in your body can have an impact on your heart as well. too much and it will race for a long time. I did it when I reviewed the old formulation Dexaprine, and was running a 140standing heart rate 30 mins after finishing my workout. its not pleasant. If you can tolerate it and it is your last run, then you would be OK to add it, as you will have plenty of time to recoup.

Sound like classic over stimulation. Its like getting really frightened or anxious about something, it can make you feel ill. Same thing. same process in fact. 5mg will be better.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Not really mate. What will happen is that you will just downregulate faster. You may get a little lift to start with, but would taper down pretty quickly. Also you need to be careful just increasing dosages of these things. As they affect every cell in your body can have an impact on your heart as well. too much and it will race for a long time. I did it when I reviewed the old formulation Dexaprine, and was running a 140standing heart rate 30 mins after finishing my workout. its not pleasant. If you can tolerate it and it is your last run, then you would be OK to add it, as you will have plenty of time to recoup.
> 
> Sound like classic over stimulation. Its like getting really frightened or anxious about something, it can make you feel ill. Same thing. same process in fact. 5mg will be better.


Ok thanks for the input, reckon I may as well just stick with 2 weeks of ECA, no need to over complicate it. Not got lots more fat to loose anyway


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

As above Eph hits both Alpha and Beta receptors. Clen is a pure beta so alternating with ECA means you wont get the most from either and your beta receptors will be down regulated to a certain extent continuously. However all is not lost.  If you get hold of either some ketitofen (see your source) or DiPhenHydramine HCL (the pharmacist version of Nytol - or boot equivalent - NOT the one you can get off the shelf its completely different, must be from the pharmacist) then this will keep the beta receptors at full strength and so you will get more from the Clen, and a little more from the ECA. ONLY take at night though before sleep, as they will make you drowsy, not good if you take them first thing

DiggyV can you elaborate on this pls.

What do you mean by the pharmacist one?

Isn't there only on type of Nytol?

I'm struggling to sleep, and I'm looking to start a clen cycle after 6days.

Just been on a ECA cycle for a week.

I hoping I can get double benifits


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> As above Eph hits both Alpha and Beta receptors. Clen is a pure beta so alternating with ECA means you wont get the most from either and your beta receptors will be down regulated to a certain extent continuously. However all is not lost.  If you get hold of either some ketitofen (see your source) or DiPhenHydramine HCL (the pharmacist version of Nytol - or boot equivalent - NOT the one you can get off the shelf its completely different, must be from the pharmacist) then this will keep the beta receptors at full strength and so you will get more from the Clen, and a little more from the ECA. ONLY take at night though before sleep, as they will make you drowsy, not good if you take them first thing
> 
> DiggyV can you elaborate on this pls.
> 
> ...


Sorry DiggyV

Just had a blonde moment. mg:

Just need to go Boots and get their equivalent of Nytol.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

abcplumb said:


> DiggyV can you elaborate on this pls.
> 
> What do you mean by the pharmacist one?
> 
> Isn't there only on type of Nytol?


He's talking about the one with diphenhydramine as it's ingredient, which has to be sold by a pharmacist. As opposed to the herbal' Nytol (probably got Valerian or some other sh*te in it) which doesn't require any pharmacist at the point of sale.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

abcplumb said:


> Sorry DiggyV
> 
> Just had a blonde moment. mg:
> 
> Just need to go Boots and get their equivalent of Nytol.


Asda pharmacies sell a cheap equivalent - ask for Sleep Aid.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> Asda pharmacies sell a cheap equivalent - ask for Sleep Aid.


yes, spot on. I use Tesco's. probably all from the same factory..


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> yes, spot on. I use Tesco's. probably all from the same factory..


Even better I have a Tesco next to the gym.

Thanks MrLulz :thumb: understanding something b4 I take it is always a good idea.

How many nights do I take it b4 the beta receptors are fresh again?


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> He's talking about the one with diphenhydramine as it's ingredient, which has to be sold by a pharmacist. As opposed to the herbal' Nytol (probably got Valerian or some other sh*te in it) which doesn't require any pharmacist at the point of sale.


I find this cheaper and easier http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kirkland-Allergy-Medicine-Diphenhydramine-Antihistamine/dp/B00D9KB2BY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1386327531&sr=8-3&keywords=benadryl


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

when running Clen just take one before bed - a/. it will help you sleep and b/.will keep the receptors firing...


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> He's talking about the one with diphenhydramine as it's ingredient, which has to be sold by a pharmacist. As opposed to the herbal' Nytol (probably got Valerian or some other sh*te in it) which doesn't require any pharmacist at the point of sale.


I'm a little confused here :confused1: sorry

The Mrs just got me Nytol One A Night (16 easy swallow tablets)

It says it contains Diphenhydramine 50mg......isn't this the one I need???

I don't know what the difference is from the ones off the self and the pharmacist ones, if they both contain Diphenhydramine.

Basically can I take these for what I looking for. Great night sleep and receptors to keep firing?

Also looking to start clen in 6 days, no pills to be taken for 6 days. Been on ECA for 2 weeks.

Do I take Nytol every night for 6 nights or only when on clen?

Your help is much appreciated guys :thumb:


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

anyone tried the d-hacks t5+

have used the powerstack but feels 2 strong for me its the yohimbine in it that fu*ks me up. (god no's why) the t5 has eph, caffeine, aspirin, and dmaa in it, have 1 tub on its way looking forward to it


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

abcplumb said:


> I'm a little confused here :confused1: sorry
> 
> The Mrs just got me Nytol One A Night (16 easy swallow tablets)
> 
> ...


yes that will be fine. i only take nytol when i feel i need it. i also used ketotifen from adc but in morning i feel fu*ked

as long as its got Diphenhydramine in it your gtg


----------

